# Nevada Big Game



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

2014


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

2016


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, why do I keep visualizing BBQ?

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Impressive !
I've always kind of envied you westerners for the variety of big game you have out your back door. We are limited to whitetails in the midwest, so I generally take a road trip each fall to scratch the itch.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Rifle season for mule deer just opened last weekend. Yummmmm backstrap is my favorite. I'm very impressed with the size of those deer. Haven't seen many like that in years here.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Nice racks! :thumb:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

These are all pictures that either I or my friends took.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It also won't let me edit 2016 and change it to 2015


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

The bucks stopped here this weekend


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lok at the rack them 2 girls got lol. What they going to do with them. Id sure mount them if nothing else. THE HORNED RACK, that is lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

WOW. In my dreams.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My Son in-law and his buddy got this one today.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

One word: Magnificent!



.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice footage!, were the cats both Mountain Lions?, the first one seemed to have a shorter tail? The Bear looks prime* What happens when You let the dogs out? Thanks for posting!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Guessing that the first cat is a Lynx... Dat bear is the B.O.B. brand: Big Ol' Bugger!

The bear and mountain lion seem a little wary of something behind that structure... what could it be?


.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like all your nightlife is *outside* the house! Probably best to keep it that way.

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> Nice footage!, were the cats both Mountain Lions?, the first one seemed to have a shorter tail? The Bear looks prime* What happens when You let the dogs out? Thanks for posting!


The shorter tailed one was probably this bobcat right here. In the lion video I had just let the dogs in at 5:20 from doing their morning business, just 9 minutes before the lion showed up. A cat is a cat is a cat, they all do the same thing as your house/barn cat and are all scared of dogs.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good friends and good times outdoors. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

My goodness, what do you do with a cat like that, do you sell the pelt?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Do the big cats spray? We have a female Mt.Lion walk threw the yard a few times never smelled pee but this last time heavy pee stink. Or do we have a male now?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I finally got one in the trap, it's a lot harder than i thought.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This is some of the guys work that tanned my hides and that's gonna show me how to catch lots of bobcats this winter.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ever have a creepy feeling that someone is looking you??


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Almost good enough to make this old man want to take up his rifles again. What kind of distances were those big deer shot? What kind of rifles do you used for such country? 

Around here the white tails are hardly bigger than goats and are killed with anything that will shoot across a road. A few years back in OK I looked at a check-point registry. Biggest deer was 217, smallest was 69 pounds. Last year a black bear was seen in town, and locals tell me that when their great-grandparents settled the area (mid-1800's) bear was winter meat. A bobcat is cause for excitement.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow..I'm moving to Nevada!! Real nice stuff! I especially love seeing kids involved. Thanks for sharing!


----------

